# New Pics of the NMZ



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I added the trolling motor and bracket, casting deck and tiller extension since I posted my last pics. Let me know what you guys think. I am thinking of selling it soon to make room for a new classic so if anyone has an idea of the value, I would appreciate that.

'07 Custom Gheenoe NMZ
'07 Continental Trailer
'06 Johnson 15hp 2 stroke
TSG 4" setback jackplate
40lb Minn Kota Riptide
16' Stiffy Fiberglass pushpole
Custom casting/poling deck
Custom Tiller extension
TSG Trim tabs

Everything is about 6 months old, and it all work just like new!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, your skiff looks great. When you sell it my friend might be interested.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. 

Were you out on Lake Fairview? I work down the street from there.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> Looks good.
> 
> Were you out on Lake Fairview? I work down the street from there.



Where do you work Tom? I work not too far from the lake. I work in College Park.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am off of Lee and I4. You ever eat lunch at the Cuban sandwich place on Lee just west of Edgewater? I am there once or twice a week.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, I love that place, but dont get a chance to eat there as often as I would like. What do you do anyway?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Computer geek for one of the big hospitals. I sent you PM with my #


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

> I am off of Lee and I4. You ever eat lunch at the Cuban sandwich place on Lee just west of Edgewater? I am there once or twice a week.


There is small cuban place off of lee rd. These sammich is goood!!!! I always stop by to get them on the way to west marine or CFM.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> > I am off of Lee and I4. You ever eat lunch at the Cuban sandwich place on Lee just west of Edgewater? I am there once or twice a week.
> 
> 
> There is small cuban place off of lee rd. These sammich is goood!!!! I always stop by to get them on the way to west marine or CFM.


All this talk about Cubans to Go and I had to go get one today, still the best cuban I have ever had!


----------



## maher01 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it for sale yet? I've been looking for awhile and ready to plant down some cash, please let me know as I'm buying a NMZ this week.

Thank you, Tom from Naples and NH
(6O3) 817-94OO


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice ride!!!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nice ride!!!



Thanks!


----------

